# I need a swift kick



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

to get me in gear. We only have the bathroom to do and fencing for the animals, then we can move. I need to get in gear and clean out and move what we are not using right now.

between working at the other house and the garden, i am not getting much done.

Please, someone kick me into gear!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

<<<Kicks you hard! Get moving!!


----------

